# Yavanna



## _postman (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello

What is Yavanna, please?

I have read about it/them singing the Two Trees into being. Could anyone elaborate, please?

Thanks.


----------



## David (Jul 12, 2010)

Yavanna was a Valar and was responsible for the growth of all growing things of the World, and she was immortal.


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 12, 2010)

She was also wife to Aule. You'll find out more about her in the Silmarillion.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jul 13, 2010)

Yavanna was/is (  ) a Vala, of the seven queens of the valar. Valar, if you aren't familiar, are the first beings in or out of the world (other than Illuvitar/Eru, who created them) and created the Earth in song and craft

Yavanna's creations are living things like mosses and trees, and after her husband Aule, crafter of earth and stone, created the dwarves she was allowed to make the Ents

For reference, Sauron was a maia; the maiar being lesser beings to the valar


----------



## _postman (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello Wwilson

That's great.

Thanks for your help and information.

Regards

_postman


----------

